# cabin trail cam



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

some cool pics from the cabin. love that PO'd porky mad at the elk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

good pics. thanks for sharing.

i like the lazy elk that saddles up for a long session.


----------

